# porridge



## Colin B (19 Mar 2014)

When I was a kid porridge was made over a long time and to eat it in the morning meant my mother rising well before us so it would be ready , but these days they do a microwave version that's don't in the time it takes to make a cuppa .
Now I'm back in the saddle I decided I need to eat breakfast before heading out and I'll be honest life's stopped me doing this for many years . So I know porridge is good energy food and slow releasing but what I don't know is , is microwave porridge as good as the stove top equivalent


----------



## vickster (19 Mar 2014)

Buy proper oats and cook in the microwave, exactly the same. Don't buy that oats so simple rubbish and especially none of the sweetened instant stuff. Far cheaper too
4 and a half minutes, stir half way through, eat from same bowl so no pan to clean, stuff is like glue though so fill bowl with soapy water ASAP and allow to soak! I mix half skimmed milk, half water, but can add fruit, honey if prefer sweet


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Mar 2014)

I doubt the cooking process makes any difference, but as @vickster says, the oats packaged as microwaveable probably aren't the best.

I use ordinary packet porridge cooked in the microwave in water - tastes a bit like licking stamps, but I like it.

The best oats I've found are from Lidl, although they are called something in German.


----------



## Peteaud (19 Mar 2014)

vickster said:


> . Don't buy that oats so simple rubbish



But, but, but, i like em


----------



## tug benson (19 Mar 2014)

I use the Oats so simple..i usually mix a golden syrup flavour with one other, i mix it with any one except the original flavour..sometimes i`ll add a wee bit honey to them


----------



## Ernie_RBR (19 Mar 2014)

Microwave does the trick for me it's quick and easy, you can even buy it in small pots in different flavours which you just add hot water from a kettle ..


----------



## roadrash (19 Mar 2014)

would this be a good time to admit to the fact that I LIKE MCDONALDS PORRIDGE, ahh i feel so much better getting that out of my system ,


----------



## tug benson (19 Mar 2014)

roadrash said:


> would this be a good time to admit to the fact that I LIKE MCDONALDS PORRIDGE, ahh i feel so much better getting that out of my system ,


 isn`t that just oats so simple?


----------



## vickster (19 Mar 2014)

Ernie_RBR said:


> Microwave does the trick for me it's quick and easy, you can even buy it in small pots in different flavours which you just add hot water from a kettle ..


A kilo of oats costs about £1.50 or less, lasts a couple of weeks at least...how much are the pots?


----------



## Colin B (19 Mar 2014)

roadrash said:


> would this be a good time to admit to the fact that I LIKE MCDONALDS PORRIDGE, ahh i feel so much better getting that out of my system ,


Not eaten in that place in years burgers are terrible


----------



## Peteaud (19 Mar 2014)

roadrash said:


> would this be a good time to admit to the fact that I LIKE MCDONALDS PORRIDGE, ahh i feel so much better getting that out of my system ,



Is it called McPorridge?


----------



## roadrash (19 Mar 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Is it called McPorridge?


 i dont know but i got funny looks when i asked ... can i get my oats in here


----------



## Colin B (19 Mar 2014)

ASDA chosen by you porridge work out cheaper than Scots porridge oats by about 15p


----------



## vickster (19 Mar 2014)

See how it cooks. I don't like Scott's, too much husk. Used to be Quaker but they changed it and the vits went up. Now buy tesco or coop


----------



## uclown2002 (19 Mar 2014)

Ernie_RBR said:


> Microwave does the trick for me it's quick and easy, you can even buy it in small pots in different flavours which you just add hot water from a kettle ..





vickster said:


> A kilo of oats costs about £1.50 or less, lasts a couple of weeks at least...how much are the pots?


+1
Those pots and sachets are exorbitant!


----------



## Colin B (19 Mar 2014)

What do you all add to it to make it interesting . I just spotted real maple syrup in aldi so that's gonna be going in the basket raisins for sure make it even better


----------



## uclown2002 (19 Mar 2014)

A squirt of golden syrup usually and occasionally jam.


----------



## vickster (19 Mar 2014)

Nothing, myself, I don't like it sweet bad defeats the object of a low cal, low gi breakfast. Another splash of skimmed milk


----------



## shortone (19 Mar 2014)

standard oats here too,

50-60g of oats handful or two of sultanas 150ml semi skimmed milk and 150ml water. Micro for 31/2 min and you're good to go.


----------



## campagman (19 Mar 2014)

I use course (pinhead) oatmeal mixed 50/50 with meusli. I also add a chopped up Bramley apple and 50/50 milk/water. 3 mins in microwave. I mix all bar the apple before going to bed.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (19 Mar 2014)

Standard oats made with semi skimmed milk. I'll add either jam, lemon curd, cinnamon, sugar depends what takes my fancy. How much of it do you guys eat ? I'll normally have around 80g and 300ml of milk.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Mar 2014)

Pan, 1 cup porage (or is it porridge? or garage/garridge, forage/forridge? Mysteries....), 1 cup milk, 1 cup water. Pinch of salt and whatever dried fruit I have to hand. I've been sticking a lot of dessicated coconut in recently. I haven't found the point where there's too much dessicated coconut yet. Cook slowly, lots of stirring, destination gloopy. Take it off the hob when hunger outwits patience. I've found that taking it orally works very well. But I'll consider other ideas if you've got them.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (19 Mar 2014)

vickster said:


> Buy proper oats and cook in the microwave, exactly the same. Don't buy that oats so simple rubbish and especially none of the sweetened instant stuff. Far cheaper too
> 4 and a half minutes, stir half way through, eat from same bowl so no pan to clean, stuff is like glue though so fill bowl with soapy water ASAP and allow to soak! I mix half skimmed milk, half water, but can add fruit, honey if prefer sweet



I get my oats from the local health shop. They have two types and both are better than what you get from the supermarket. My favourite is £2.20 a kilo, as natural as it can be.

I'm trying to get my head round how you need to microway it for 4 and a half minutes  I only need 2 minutes 40 seconds. Maybe you have bigger portions than me ( doubt it  ) or our microway is more powerful.


----------



## vickster (19 Mar 2014)

What it says on the packet and I like it well cooked. I do have quite a lot as well


----------



## Ian A (20 Mar 2014)

Porridge 



vickster said:


> Nothing, myself, I don't like it sweet bad defeats the object of a low cal, low gi breakfast. Another splash of skimmed milk



Full fat milk would be lower GI and slower energy release . You'd be having considerably more calories for the same portion size of course. Sorry can't help myself. Not meaning to troll your post and completely agree adding syrup and/or other sugary foods can be a big leap in glycemic load and is unnecessary from a fueling point of view. Ruins the taste IMO too although some people don't like plain porridge

For me its porridge made with full fat grass fed organic milk and whole rolled oats if I'm planning being out on the bike a long time (over three hours). A dairy free option I've been using (if that's your thing) is oatmeal soaked overnight in nut based milk with some berries in or dried fruit if I'm planning on starting unusually hard. If I'm out for less than that on a Saturday or Sunday morning ride then a bit of water pre-ride with a small amount of fruit and nuts for the a couple of hours in and "breakfast" is when I get back. I tend to go out pretty early and enjoy a porridge when I get back . On the days I commute on the bike (not far) and then exercise at lunchtime with no meal in between I may have a small oatmeal soaked overnight or a small porridge.


----------



## thefollen (20 Mar 2014)

I bring my own oats (Scott's or Quaker) in a tupperware each morning, add some boiling water, stir and leave for a couple of minutes to thicken. Works great. Often add mixed fruit, nuts and seeds. Normally chase with a slice of peanut butter toast. Lovely!


----------



## Colin B (20 Mar 2014)

thefollen said:


> I bring my own oats (Scott's or Quaker) in a tupperware each morning, add some boiling water, stir and leave for a couple of minutes to thicken. Works great. Often add mixed fruit, nuts and seeds. Normally chase with a slice of peanut butter toast. Lovely!


Oh why did I not know about this stuff , just tried peanut butter on toast and that is very nice indeed . As for porridge I always use whole fat milk none of that semi skimmed stuff and water doesn't sound right to me


----------



## SKoob (20 Mar 2014)

I always start the day with porridge done in the microwave and swirl in some peanut better after, yum yum yum


----------



## youngoldbloke (20 Mar 2014)

Half cup raisins, half cup plus oats.Use one and half cups water, 5 min on the stove stirring. 5 min cooling. Serve with 3 tablespoons low fat unsweetened Greek style yoghurt.


----------



## Cubist (20 Mar 2014)

Treat yourself to a bag of Sainsburys taste the difference whole rolled oats. My recipe is half a mug of oats, just less than a mug of boiling water and about a third of a mug of milk. A good pinch of salt, bring to the boil and then simmer, stirring constantly for about five minutes. I look for a virtually solid consistency, not runny. I then slice in a good ripe banana.the oats remain sweet and nutty, and the texture is sticky. The porridge should scrape cleanly out of the pan.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (20 Mar 2014)

half a cup oats, half cup water, half cup milk....microwave..with no fancy stuff thrown in...
basic, simple the way they were meant to be eaten...


----------



## cyberknight (20 Mar 2014)

I got to start eating porridge again, waiting till i have seen the doctor next week about my blood test for IBS/ wheat /lactose intolerance before i decide whether to or not.
I just bung some in a bowl , mix with milk and nuke for 2 minutes then add dried fruit.


----------



## palinurus (20 Mar 2014)

campagman said:


> I mix all bar the apple before going to bed.



This really makes the difference- the soaking overnight bit. I do mine with just water tho'.

This is mainly because I always seem to run out of milk at 9:55 pm and I can't be arsed to do the dash to the Stop 'n Shop to buy more.


----------



## zizou (20 Mar 2014)

While on the subject of microwaving porridge

How do you stop it exploding everywhere? Doesnt matter if i use the microwave sachet stuff or the regular oats its always the same, after about 90 seconds i need to keep pausing the microwave to stir it a bit and stop it going everywhere!


----------



## burndust (20 Mar 2014)

If you can get them look at whites oats...there jumbo oats so have more texture and flavour than the wallpaper paste that is oats so simple...i have mine with a scoop of choc orange protein powder


----------



## burndust (20 Mar 2014)

zizou said:


> While on the subject of microwaving porridge
> 
> How do you stop it exploding everywhere? Doesnt matter if i use the microwave sachet stuff or the regular oats its always the same, after about 90 seconds i need to keep pausing the microwave to stir it a bit and stop it going everywhere!


60 seconds stir 60 seconds


----------



## Julia9054 (20 Mar 2014)

Porridge made slowly by my mum is the best.
However, I eat mine at work (if I eat at 6.30am and then cycle I feel sick!)
I can't take my mum to work so those Oats So Simple pots will do. Plus the only cooking equipment we have is a kettle.


----------



## vickster (20 Mar 2014)

zizou said:


> While on the subject of microwaving porridge
> 
> How do you stop it exploding everywhere? Doesnt matter if i use the microwave sachet stuff or the regular oats its always the same, after about 90 seconds i need to keep pausing the microwave to stir it a bit and stop it going everywhere!


Bigger bowl or put a plate over the top. I suffer this but it's completely hit and miss, some days fine, other days not....must be something to do with exact positioning in the microwave!

And to the above....full fat milk yeuch! Would be all creamy, bleurgh for breakfast


----------



## cyberknight (20 Mar 2014)

Julia9054 said:


> Porridge made slowly by my mum is the best.
> However, I eat mine at work (if I eat at 6.30am and then cycle I feel sick!)
> I can't take my mum to work so those Oats So Simple pots will do. Plus the only cooking equipment we have is a kettle.


Get up earlier , i am out the door at 5.45 am on days .


----------



## burndust (20 Mar 2014)

cyberknight said:


> Get up earlier , i am out the door at 5.45 am on days .


What! Thats a lie in for me lol


----------



## cyberknight (20 Mar 2014)

burndust said:


> What! Thats a lie in for me lol


When i was a milkman we started at 2 am 6 days a week


----------



## format (20 Mar 2014)

zizou said:


> While on the subject of microwaving porridge
> 
> How do you stop it exploding everywhere? Doesnt matter if i use the microwave sachet stuff or the regular oats its always the same, after about 90 seconds i need to keep pausing the microwave to stir it a bit and stop it going everywhere!




Just boil the kettle, mix the boiled water in, then cover with a lid or with cling film. Wait for 3-4 mins, then done.

I like to add peanut butter and chopped bananas to mine, too.


----------



## tug benson (20 Mar 2014)

zizou said:


> While on the subject of microwaving porridge
> 
> How do you stop it exploding everywhere? Doesnt matter if i use the microwave sachet stuff or the regular oats its always the same, after about 90 seconds i need to keep pausing the microwave to stir it a bit and stop it going everywhere!


 
I usually put in the the microwave for 120 seconds, give it a good mix then put it back in for a minute or so..I usually add more milk at the end and give it all a good mix


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Mar 2014)

I'm really not keen on porridge but I am trying to like it!

When my wife wakes up to go toil the suburban fields I put half a cup of oats with three cups of water in a pan on low heat and make her a cuppa. By the time she ambles downstairs her porridge is ready and she loves it (so does my daughter). That just leaves me to wash up the pan once she's gone to work, which usually involves the type of equipment used to remove barnacles from the bottom of oil tankers, my god they should using it as grouting on the tiles they coat the space shuttle with.


----------



## RedRider (20 Mar 2014)

Two types of oats in the house..the posh ones which still have husks on and need five minutes in a pan with plenty of stirring. I've only just got the taste for making them with water and a pinch of salt. Often stick a banana in for sugar or sliced apple to make it taste like apple pie.
As the weather's got warmer i turn to the cheapo co-op ones, Rolled oats , not husky, I have these most mornings with cold milk and a banana. This year is the first year I've trained myself to eat breakfast before leaving the house. Prior to that I'd get the Gregg's - just add boiling water - for elevenses.


----------



## Julia9054 (20 Mar 2014)

cyberknight said:


> Get up earlier , i am out the door at 5.45 am on days .


I'm soooooo not a morning person!


----------



## slowmotion (20 Mar 2014)

zizou said:


> While on the subject of microwaving porridge
> 
> How do you stop it exploding everywhere? Doesnt matter if i use the microwave sachet stuff or the regular oats its always the same, after about 90 seconds i need to keep pausing the microwave to stir it a bit and stop it going everywhere!


 Use a big plastic bowl, about 10 inches diameter and five inches tall. Put in 40g of Scotts oats and 270g of skimmed milk. Microwave on high power for 3.5 minutes. No need to cover the bowl or stir the stuff at any stage. Completely bomb-proof.

If you use a shallow Pyrex bowl, you are going to regret it.


----------



## doog (21 Mar 2014)

Porridge just weighs in my stomach for ages, given it a decent go but didnt notice any major benefit on long rides so have gone back to branflakes and peanut butter on toast.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Mar 2014)

I make it in a saucepan on the stove in the evening and warm it up in the morning. Or eat it cold.


----------



## Billy Wizz (21 Mar 2014)

I like the Mcdonalds porridge,i also like their big breakfast..


----------



## User33236 (21 Mar 2014)

What's all this about sweet porridge with syrup, honey etc? Only thing that should be added to porridge is some salt!


----------



## Kies (21 Mar 2014)

User33236 said:


> What's all this about sweet porridge with syrup, honey etc? Only thing that should be added to porridge is some salt!



Not jam??????

Lots and lots of jam!!!!


----------



## heliphil (21 Mar 2014)

doesn't anyone just turn the power down to half after a minute!!!! that stops mine boiling over in the microwave


----------



## Brightski (21 Mar 2014)

Colin B said:


> When I was a kid porridge was made over a long time and to eat it in the morning meant my mother rising well before us so it would be ready , but these days they do a microwave version that's don't in the time it takes to make a cuppa .
> Now I'm back in the saddle I decided I need to eat breakfast before heading out and I'll be honest life's stopped me doing this for many years . So I know porridge is good energy food and slow releasing but what I don't know is , is microwave porridge as good as the stove top equivalent


Think I'm one of the few cyclists that doesn't like porridge, I've tried and tried but can't make myself like it..


----------



## Colin B (21 Mar 2014)

Brightski said:


> Think I'm one of the few cyclists that doesn't like porridge, I've tried and tried but can't make myself like it..


Lovely stuff mate just been out and got a big bag and some maple syrup to drizzle over the top


----------



## Brightski (21 Mar 2014)

Colin B said:


> Lovely stuff mate just been out and got a big bag and some maple syrup to drizzle over the top


Ha ha sounds lovely


----------



## User33236 (21 Mar 2014)

Kies said:


> Not jam??????
> 
> Lots and lots of jam!!!!


Nope. Only salt, the way it should always be.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2989217, member: 259"]40g? I'd be starving by 9 o'clock![/QUOTE]


----------



## bigjim (21 Mar 2014)

RRSODL said:


> I get my oats from the local health shop. They have two types and both are better than what you get from the supermarket. My favourite is £2.20 a kilo, as natural as it can be.
> 
> I'm trying to get my head round how you need to microway it for 4 and a half minutes  I only need 2 minutes 40 seconds. Maybe you have bigger portions than me ( doubt it  ) or our microway is more powerful.



I used to buy it from the health shop till I twigged its no different to the Asda stuff at half the price for a kilo.
I shred half an apple into it then add Soya milk. 2 minutes in the micro, stir after 1 minute. Done. Then I add grapes. strawberries, raisins if I have any and tuck in. Mmmmm...


----------



## Colin B (21 Mar 2014)

Got so.e cracking recipes here that I'll be trying but for tomorrow its half full fat milk and water with yogurt raisins and some maple syrup .


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Mar 2014)

another on the soak it overnight brigade...
1/2 cup oats (rolled is preferred), 1 cup soya milk (I'm allergic to dairy). Soak overnight, bring to boil in pan in the morning and sorted. Prefer it sweetened with demerara sugar which adds a little crunch (not to mention gives me some sugar to get going), but will have with grape molasses or similar.


----------



## Cycleops (21 Mar 2014)

Something nobody has mentioned yet, it's great for your bowels! No more constipation with a daily bowl. The chunkier the oats are the better.


----------



## burndust (22 Mar 2014)

Cycleops said:


> Something nobody has mentioned yet, it's great for your bowels! No more constipation with a daily bowl. The chunkier the oats are the better.


Aye it cleans ye right oot


----------



## The Jogger (22 Mar 2014)

Half a mug of porridge, mug of almond milk, cooked slowly, sprinkled with crushed sesame seeds, some raspberries and maple syrup .......sets me up nicely for my commute .


----------



## Roscoe (27 Mar 2014)

Sainsbury's porridge oats and blueberries microwaved, then a wee bit honey added


----------



## screenman (27 Mar 2014)

1/2 mug of oats, twice that water a splash of milk and one sweetener, micro 2 minutes, leave then stir, micro another minute leave then stir another splash of milk then another minute. Eat whilst reading and posting on here most mornings.


----------



## Cycleops (27 Mar 2014)

I am very disappointed with Quaker for milling their oats too fine. It makes it too mushy, it never used to be like that. Can anyone suggest a better alternative?


----------



## Adam1965 (27 Mar 2014)

Not saying this is any better but this from Aldi is quite nice


----------



## sheffgirl (28 Mar 2014)

I was having the Lidl oats (39p for a 500g bag) but they took about 5 minutes and I don't want to spend too much time away from my desk or hog the microwave. So I've gone back to the instant microwave ones, but I have plain now, and add some honey. The flavoured ones have about 15g of sugar in! I have whole milk, I need the calories and I like the taste 
The pots that you add hot water to are gross, and taste like cardboard


----------



## Lavender Rose (28 Mar 2014)

I LOVE the Aldi porridge....I have that with cinnamon, raspberriers (buy them frozen) and a level teaspoon of brown sugar - If I am going on a big ride I have two sachets and more fruit etc.....definitely works!


----------



## Cycleops (28 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2999628, member: 259"]Buy pinhead oatmeal, it has a much better texture, but needs soaking overnight. Quaker oats are babyfood.[/QUOTE]
And mix it with oats in what proportion? Or are you suggesting eating by itself?


----------



## tadpole (28 Mar 2014)

Aldi whole rolled oats 89p per 1kg
I have 40g in 300ml of semi skimmed milk,
2 minutes in the microwave (stop after a minute to stir)
Leave for 2 minutes, then eat. Keeps me happy until lunch time.
Even in aldi the pre-weighed packets are £2 for ten, and the pots are 60p each (as apposed to 3.56p if you buy in bulk)


----------



## Cycleops (28 Mar 2014)

burndust said:


> Aye it cleans ye right oot


I can just imagine John Laurie saying that. Not related are you?


----------



## heliphil (28 Mar 2014)

Sainsburys taste the difference Oats are really chunky - again mix in to whatever %age you wish - I do 25% ish


----------



## burndust (28 Mar 2014)

Cycleops said:


> I can just imagine John Laurie saying that. Not related are you?


No..:-)


----------



## Excellor8 (2 Apr 2014)

i prefer proper porridge oats and not the oats so simple crap. I use water only with a dash of syrup. i use half a cup of oats with a cup and a half of water. Microwave on full power for 4 min.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (2 Apr 2014)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> raspberriers (buy them frozen)


Sorry for the dumb question, do you defrost them before sticking them on the top ?


----------



## migrantwing (3 Apr 2014)

Mornflake Superfast Oats 

2kg bag at ASDA = £2.18 and will last you ages!

Add some raisins/sultanas/bananas or whatever you fancy. A touch of salt brings out the flavour. Then add honey to sweeten.

In fact...I'm gonna make some now


----------



## Lavender Rose (3 Apr 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Sorry for the dumb question, do you defrost them before sticking them on the top ?



Yuppers x


----------



## JamieNUFCcoates (4 Apr 2014)

A put blueberries or raspberries in mine always a tasty treat


----------



## buggi (4 Apr 2014)

i don't like porridge. I'm a cyclist that doesn't like porridge or pasta!


----------

